
Why the world’s leading AI charity decided to take billions from investors - MayDaniel
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/4/17/18301070/openai-greg-brockman-ilya-sutskever
======
ohiovr
Have your non profit cake and eat 100x returns on your good graces. Then you
get to be top dog in a world of "useless human beings". I don't know much
about the next world but it probably won't have air conditioning for these
people.

